

10,000 sheep made by workers on Amazons Mechanical Turk - bradly
http://www.thesheepmarket.com/

======
pontifier
I'm having trouble sleeping. Somehow this isn't helping.

------
joshu
Aaron Koblin was one of the artists at an (art) event I did in NYC a few
months ago. He's super-talented.

------
sabalaba
The future of the marketplace--dynamic computer mechanisms for outsourcing
tasks

------
GiraffeNecktie
Now I know where those million giraffes _really_ came from.

------
stevek
818 is certainly worth a look.

Pretty amazing really.

------
spoon16
9346 is pretty good

~~~
shawndumas
6890 too

